# Stolen NRS Otter 142 with Fly Fishing Frame (Bozeman)



## Wallrat

I’m in the area. I’ll keep my eyes open for it. Maybe you’ll get lucky. It might be a good idea to watch for the frame parts being sold on c-list, in case they try to change the look of it.


----------



## Wallrat

There’s a fishing frame for sale in Missoula for $300. That’s criminally cheap.








Mostly complete fishing raft frame - general for sale - by owner


Was in a 14’ boat, no anchor. Please call/text 880-887 three Thanks



missoula.craigslist.org


----------



## Will Amette

Wallrat said:


> There’s a fishing frame for sale in Missoula for $300. That’s criminally cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly complete fishing raft frame - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> Was in a 14’ boat, no anchor. Please call/text 880-887 three Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> missoula.craigslist.org


Different seats and different lean bar.

I hope you get your boat and trailer back cbrooks34. I hope the thief drops the trailer tongue on their food and breaks a bunch of bones.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Been dudes stealing job trailers too. Police reports of them going to billings. Sucks bad. Steal a boat...drown in a river. Iam local and will watch for it too. Sorry man.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Not to add salt to the wound but I leave my shite on the street too and wonder if your home owners insurance will cover it?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip

The feeling of having gear stolen is that of being violated. Sorry and hope you get it back. I’ll watch for leads. Post case number and pd contact number as well.


----------



## slickslacker

Man, that totally sucks. Fingers crossed your stuff gets back to you.


----------



## tetoncounty

As Bozeman is on the Interstate I'm guessing the gear is long gone. We've had similar issues sporadically here in Wyoming: job trailer thefts, multiple mountain bike thefts, raft and horse trailer thefts. A few years back someone with an enclosed trailer stole about 20 high end mountain bikes in a day and hit the road. The couple of cases where I heard about a resolution pointed to the Wasatch front area.
Hitch locks are cheap. We have a horse trailer parked in a pasture on private property away from our place and use one, just because.
Living in the city I'd use a hitch lock AND a trailer wheel lock. Both would cost less than $100.
Sad commentary on the state of our society.


----------



## gnarsify

I'm noticing a lot of grey 142s on the Yellowstone this summer, so if it stays local it'll blend in well with other boats. Any obviously unique identifiers? I'll keep my eyes open, but I saw 3 or 4 of the exact same boat yesterday.


----------



## cbrooks34

Wallrat said:


> There’s a fishing frame for sale in Missoula for $300. That’s criminally cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly complete fishing raft frame - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> Was in a 14’ boat, no anchor. Please call/text 880-887 three Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> missoula.craigslist.org


Thanks for keeping an eye out. My frame doesn't have the rear lean bar or stripping basket.


----------



## cbrooks34

gnarsify said:


> I'm noticing a lot of grey 142s on the Yellowstone this summer, so if it stays local it'll blend in well with other boats. Any obviously unique identifiers? I'll keep my eyes open, but I saw 3 or 4 of the exact same boat yesterday.


Unfortunately there isn't a major easy identifier on the boat. Some identifiers that I've been using when I see grey rafts around town.


yellow spare oar strapped to the side
red and white striped anchor line
no rowing seat, but there is a grey foam pad on top of the drop box that I would sit on when rowing.
The swivel chairs on the front and back are rigid and are not able to fold down.
There is a casting platform with a lean bar in the front of the boat, but there is no casting platform or lean bar in the rear.


----------



## cbrooks34

Pinchecharlie said:


> Not to add salt to the wound but I leave my shite on the street too and wonder if your home owners insurance will cover it?


You should 100% reach out to your insurance agent and check with your policy. We are renting right now and were originally told by our agent that we would be covered for theft on the street. However, there was fine print in our policy that put a $1500 limit on watercraft and voided coverage entirely if the watercraft was parked off property (i.e. the street in front of the house) and the insurer used this as grounds to deny the claim.

Luckily our agent has gone to bat for us to try and get this situation fixed since she provided us incorrect info that led us to decline additional coverage. Lesson learned here is to always buy the extra coverage for the boat.


----------



## backeast3

cbrooks34, if the trailer was attached to your car I would think it would be covered by your auto insurance as well. might be worth an ask.


----------



## cbrooks34

backeast3 said:


> cbrooks34, if the trailer was attached to your car I would think it would be covered by your auto insurance as well. might be worth an ask.


Unfortunately the trailer wasn't attached. I had left the boat on the street with a hitch lock.


----------



## tanderson

Keep an eye on KSL.com classifieds. It May pop up there. Utah News, Sports, Weather, Cars and Classifieds | KSL News


----------



## stone

I would contact the AIS folks at FWP and see if they can be on the lookout for it at inspection stations.


----------



## mttodd

cbrooks34 said:


> Unfortunately the trailer wasn't attached. I had left the boat on the street with a hitch lock.


You mean it wasn’t attached really well, wink wink. They broke the hitch lock. I’m in billings and float a lot. I’ll keep an eye out on around here for it. Sorry man. People are trash.


----------



## zbaird

Post up the SN if you have it. Newer NRS's like that have a tag on the outside that's easy to see.


----------

